# Victim (2010)



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey JT, you got us dying to see this movie after you talked about it during Fright Flicks in Hauntcast 26. We don't have on demand though. Where can we get a copy? The trailer was bad-ass!

THANKS!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey man - I may be wrong, but I don't think it's available yet on DVD. I'll check around and let you know what I find (or maybe someone else will reply if they have info).


----------

